# How to install CPU cooler?



## mdfb42 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am planning on installing an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU cooler in my i5 system. I have read many customer reviews on Newegg.com and several people have complained about install insructions they have received with the product. I was wondering which direction I should install the fan(fan facing up, down, towards the front or back of case).

I have an Antec 900 case.

Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

Antec 900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## mdfb42 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am also debating on whether to get the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 listed above or the Titan Fenrir Universal CPU Cooler (link below)

Titan Fenrir Universal CPU Cooler
http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/titan-fenrir-universal-cpu-cooler-ttc-nk85tz.html

Any and all help is welcome

Thnks in advance!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The AC Freezer 7 Pro is a decent and inexpensive hsf, but it isn't in the same 
league as the Fenrir. If you don't plan on overclocking, get the AC unit, if you're
going to OC, get the Fenrir.

The heatsink fan should blow towards an exhaust fan, with the 900 you can have 
it blowing either to the rear or to the top. It can also depend on the hsf and the 
motherboard, sometimes there are obstructions that only allow it to be mounted in
one of those directions.


----------



## mdfb42 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you. If you were in my situation with the AC and you could choose either rear or top exhaust, which one would you do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd probably go for towards the top. It's a bigger fan, and with heat rising, logically, it would be more efficient. However, I've never noticed an overwhelming difference either way. This time around I didn't have a choice, the noctua I'm using is just too big.


----------



## mdfb42 (Nov 17, 2009)

O.K. Thank you so much. Really have no idea about CPU fans...well until now. 

Thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another consideration before mounting the cooler is to be certain the fan wires will reach the Mobo CPU fan plugs. It's rare that they don't reach but I have seen the issue with some newer Mobo's.


----------

